# What's the best Classical Music Label?



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

If you had to restrict yourself to purchasing music from one and only one label, which would it be, and why? Or, alternatively, which label do you think is the best, and why? Of which do you own the most music published by?


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Warner is a good one because it has all EMI recordings. I just bought a David Oistrakh box and it is splendid.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

In terms of violin, RCA had Jascha Heifetz. That made RCA brilliant in violin performances which I am most familiar with. Btw, had anyone ever heard of RCA best 100?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

MatthewWeflen said:


> If you had to restrict yourself to purchasing music from one and only one label, which would it be, and why?


So that would be on top of the CD collection we already own. In that case, it would have to be one of the adventurous labels who explore composers many established labels would not touch. I'd pick Naxos.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Our “old” concept of the labels no longer exists. There is no longer a “catalog.” Try to find something and buy it because it will become NLA. It’s become a question of which corporate sponsors will pay for a release;digital only or possibly a physical product;cd,vinyl etc. it’s a completely new world.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> So that would be on top of the CD collection we already own. In that case, it would have to be one of the adventurous labels who explore composers many established labels would not touch. I'd pick Naxos.


Given that caveat I might agree  I've been buying a lot of Naxos stuff recently (5 more days on the sale at Presto Classical) and they also have some great boxed sets of concertos from composers like Haydn.

But given what I have purchased, my answer historically has been DG. The combo of Karajan, Emerson String Quartet, and their Archiv boxes is really comprehensive, and their sound quality tends to be very good.

I think Sony Classical probably has the best sound of the bunch. Decca is up there as well.


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

If I'm going by the quality of current and future new releases, then Hyperion (that's how I voted). If I'm going by the quality of the entire catalog across all time, then my knee-jerk choice is DG, but I could be swayed in any number of directions.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

The only label where I'm constantly looking for new releases is Alpha Classics.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

It would have to be Philips for me. Their house pianist and house violinist (Brendel and Grumiaux) figured prominently in the building of my collection when I was starting out and, though Brendel now has numerous companions, Grumiaux remains the violinist I listen to with the greatest enjoyment.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Other: ECM New Series

Also Another timbre


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I picked Decca, since i feel they achieved the best sound reproduction, plus some great artists like Ansermet, Dutoit, Solti.


----------



## Aecio (Jul 27, 2012)

I will say ECM and CPO, none of which are on the list


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Taking advantage of the loophole which Art Rock cleverly saw through I would nominate cpo because of their championing of many worthwhile 20th century composers who are not so well-represented elsewhere, if at all (i.e Benjamin Frankel, Humphrey Searle, Egon Wellesz). Wergo and Berlin Classics are other labels I admire for similar reasons.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I chose Hyperion and BIS, rather than any of the so-called "major" labels, because they keep their products available for more than 15 minutes.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I went with Naxos because for the past 40 years they have been so incredibly influential by offering fine recordings of unusual and standard repertoire at low prices and featuring lesser known performers. And they've resurrected some otherwise defunct labels like Delos. But it's not like the old days when you essentially had RCA, Columbia, EMI, DG and the choices were slimmer. I'm grateful for them all.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

I don't know if we can name a label as _*The best*_. Based on which criteria?
The percentage of top artists (conductors, orchestras, soloists) that have recorded under a label, could be a serious reason.

Anyway, personally speaking, DG holds the biggest part of my collection, with Sony, EMI, Hyperion, Naxos following, so I voted for DG.

Something else.
When a Poll asks about _The best_, we should have only one vote.
There can not be two or three best! Top-3 or Top-5 justifies for multiple voting.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Along with my first choices *ECM New Series* and *another timbre*, I'd add *Mode Records*, *Kairos* and *Wergo* which all specialize in music from the 20th century, now 21st century. Mode has the works of John Cage available on something like 49 volumes.

I also like Naxos, CPO, and Hyperion.


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

I voted for several (BIS, Alpha, DG, Chandos...) Missing: 1. Mirare. Any record is a masterpiece. 2. Harmonia Mundi. Went down a lot since having been bought out, still a very decent roster of interpreters plus a decent quality. 3. Japanese labels (Da Vinci, Denon, etc). Have to hunt for them in Europe.


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

NAXOS. The premium budget label. 
Always keeps on surprising.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Skakner said:


> I don't know if we can name a label as _*The best*_. Based on which criteria?


My criteria is simply the label whose recordings I find the most interesting and enjoyable. This almost always excludes the large major labels since they record _everything_, there is no identity to their catalog. I prefer small labels whose focus is fairly specific.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Skakner said:


> I don't know if we can name a label as _*The best*_. Based on which criteria?
> The percentage of top artists (conductors, orchestras, soloists) that have recorded under a label, could be a serious reason.
> 
> Anyway, personally speaking, DG holds the biggest part of my collection, with Sony, EMI, Hyperion, Naxos following, so I voted for DG.
> ...


The best means whatever it means to you. Your vote is determined by your criteria.

Voting for more than one is something I allowed because I figured those who wanted to vote for just one would do so, while those who voted multiply would do that, and it would all come out in the wash when the votes were totaled.


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

The "major" labels are mostly historical at this point. The "independent" labels have become the new majors, and some orchestras have their own successful labels too. I voted Naxos based on what they have done in recent years.


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

It wouldn't change my vote, but I would say Supraphon deserves to be on the list. Lots of great stuff in their catalog.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

John Zito said:


> It wouldn't change my vote, but I would say Supraphon deserves to be on the list. Lots a great stuff in their catalog.


Yeah, 15 was the maximum. So I chose the ones that seemed like the biggest producers to me. But I'm sure I missed some.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

AndorFoldes said:


> The "major" labels are mostly historical at this point. The "independent" labels have become the new majors, and some orchestras have their own successful labels too.


Agreed. Decades ago, the majors decided to release mostly older recordings already in their catalog. This resting on past laurels didn't sit well with me, so my opinion of those companies took a nose-dive. Harmonia Mundi is my favorite. It is sort of a moot point these days as I don't buy music anymore and music distribution has greatly changed.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Is there not a thread for Classical Music Discussion Polls? I just looked at that thread and it’s actually “games.” Maybe the thread should be renamed.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

FrankinUsa said:


> Is there not a thread for Classical Music Discussion Polls? I just looked at that thread and it's actually "games." Maybe the thread should be renamed.


When games were scarce, the subforum was only for polls. As game frequently increased, the mods decided to also call the subforum Classical Music Discsussion Polls and Games. I don't see any reason to change the name.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Aecio said:


> I will say ECM and CPO, none of which are on the list


I'd agree with CPO especially. Whereas DG, Phillips and London are staid, boring and conservative in their repertoire (DG especially), CPO has been putting out music by many of the second and third tier composers that have otherwise been utterly ignored.


----------



## deafmix3 (Nov 29, 2018)

It is an impossible question, since there are so many labels with unique personalities. Each puts out brilliant releases on a consistent basis. The sheer scope and budget-friendliness of Naxos makes it essential. BIS does series on composers (like Schnittke) that are essential and their sound and performances are excellent 99% of the time. Chandos does right by the composers it homes in on as well, also with brilliant sound and performances.. ECM New Series and DG are high-end, quality-guaranteed labels with brilliant sound. Alba, Hungaraton, NMC, Dux and many others release stuff by their country's composers that is otherwise unavailable and are thus invaluable. HatHut and Kairos put out challenging new music other labels shy away from. Winter & Winter is a wonderful boutique-y label whose projects are always worth checking out. Oehms Classics, Brilliant and CPO are other trademarks of quality. So it's impossible. But I'll go with BIS!


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Bulldog said:


> When games were scarce, the subforum was only for polls. As game frequently increased, the mods decided to also call the subforum Classical Music Discsussion Polls and Games. I don't see any reason to change the name.


Most respectfully,I just double-checked the title of that thread and it just says Classical Music Discussion Polls. I don't see the word "games." But I really don't want to get into an argument this. I opened up that thread and saw that it was games and I still don't know how to play TC games. Peace!?!?


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sound quality wise I vote for BIS. Overall catalog probably Chandos. Hyperion very close too


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

I own a lot of DG boxes and Warner Classics is another label I like , but I voted for Naxos... The label which has the most surprises in it ... Recently I referred to the "American classics" set they released , which really introduced me to some american composers I had not listened to before.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

For baroque repertoirs, Brilliant seems to be a bit rushing but I am grateful for their reissues of programs from other labels which could cost a lot more. Alpha is not cheap but reliable in all respects. Hyperion, their sounds are good overal, I hate their box-sets which do not offer fully painted CD on the upper sides, when you get a lot of CDs in a box and you have to watch out for the molds because the paper sleeves are easy to decompose and cause huge molds on the CD uppersides that are more vulnerable than the down-sides. Hyperion Helios series offer fully painted CDs also at a cheaper price, but sold as individual reissues.

Naxos is a great label always with consistent sound quality and their new blue mark series also offer fully painted CDs for low prices.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

KevinW said:


> Warner is a good one because it has all EMI recordings. I just bought a David Oistrakh box and it is splendid.


had I seen EMI/HMV I would have voted that - I chose Decca


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

It's a tie between Naxos and Hyperion, but if I had to pick only one, it would be Naxos for a broader range of repertoire at a much cheaper price.


----------



## lnjng (Dec 24, 2021)

I voted DG - while the sound quality may not be the best, the quality is good enough for me and also the majority of CDs I own come from them.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I have to say, I am listening to "The Decca Sound" box set presently, and boy, they do have some really good sound quality going all the way back to the 50s. I'm currently on their 1980 digital recording of Janáček's Sinfonietta and Taras Bulba, and it is just splendid.






Anyhow, I echo all the love for Naxos. They're doing great work and the price:quality ratio is hard to beat. I enjoy Brilliant for similar reasons.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Personally, it's a three-way tie between Chandos, Hyperion and Naxos. They've introduced me to more varied repertoire and artists than other labels, and they've built up remarkable catalogues in a very short time, compared with the established giants (for whose legacy I am nonetheless hugely grateful).


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

With the various streaming services available one can check out various recordings.

When I hear a performance I like, I purchase the CD. I really do not care what the label is.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

MatthewWeflen said:


> Yeah, 15 was the maximum. So I chose the ones that seemed like the biggest producers to me. But I'm sure I missed some.


should have put EMI/HMV in there. It was really the biggest classical record label in the 60s to 70s


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

PlaySalieri said:


> should have put EMI/HMV in there. It was really the biggest classical record label in the 60s to 70s


Their catalog was absorbed by Warner Classics. I definitely have a lot of EMI releases that I cherish.


----------



## bfBrian (Aug 12, 2018)

As someone who is obsessed with loudspeakers and music reproduction, I'd put telarc at the top of the list as far as sound quality goes. Otherwise, I've noticed some trends where certain labels have very good reproduction for certain types of music. I think Naxos has some very good piano recordings, for example. Hyperion has some excellent recordings of smaller ensembles with strings.
Musically, I like Dutoit, and the stuff he did with Decca.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I voted DG. Decca close second. Then of course there's all the other great ones like Lyrita, Hyperion, Chandos, Naxos .........


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

I don’t think I have seen this so I will throw it into the discussion. 

Channel Classics. Superlative sound engineering and superlative artists and repertoire. (A+R…what label does that)


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Aecio said:


> I will say ECM and CPO, none of which are on the list


CPO has had a pretty good run in recent years with their recordings of German repertoire such as Bruch and also Suk. Their Hindemith series further back in time is also invaluable. I have their Villa-Lobos and Milhaud Symphonies sets... the playing and sound are better than the music, honestly

(sorry Heitor and Darius, you just ain't no symphonists).


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Of the traditional labels, I do appreciate Deutsche Grammophon, Decca and Philips.

I think EMI deserved it's own place in the poll, and would happily vote for them. Yes they are currently owned by Warner, but frankly I think of Warner as just living off of the heritage and deep library of EMI. I don't think of them as very active at the present time, but I certainly could be mistaken. 

Of the "new" kids on the block, BIS and Naxos deserve attention and praise. Chandos and Hyperion have always putting out great work, and often explore little known works. They certainly punch way above their weight. I do love Hyperion's "Romantic Concerto" series, and often turn to it to explore a rich heritage of neglected concertante works from my favorite musical period.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

The poll result is kinda surprising. I did not expect that there will be so many people voting labels that I had never heard of, such as Chandos, Hyperion and Naxos. I thought the most popular ones are EMI, Warner and RCA...


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

KevinW said:


> The poll result is kinda surprising. I did not expect that there will be so many people voting labels that I had never heard of, such as Chandos, Hyperion and Naxos. I thought the most popular ones are EMI, Warner and RCA...


I think a person's vote depends on whether they interpreted the question as referring to a label's overall historical stature or the quality of their new releases. Certainly Warner Classics (owns EMI/Angel, Erato, Teldec, Nonesuch), Sony Classical (owns Columbia, RCA), and Universal (owns Decca, DG, Philips, Mercury Living Presence) have amazing historical catalogs, but their new releases mostly suck in comparison to the independent labels. The best new stuff is coming from Chandos, Hyperion, Naxos, BIS, etc. It's no contest.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

KevinW said:


> The poll result is kinda surprising. I did not expect that there will be so many people voting labels that I had never heard of, such as Chandos, Hyperion and Naxos. I thought the most popular ones are EMI, Warner and RCA...


Those are the labels who waste the most money on PR and advertise in the irrelevant but influential mainstream media.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

wkasimer said:


> Those are the labels who waste the most money on PR and advertise in the irrelevant but influential mainstream media.


I don't know. Isn't it a good thing for CM to have mainstream advertisement/appeal? One can pooh-pooh DG all they like for slick art and ads and their celebrity focus (Víkingur Ólafsson, Anne-Sophie Mutter, John Williams), but if they get people interested in the music, that might lead to live concert attendance and purchases from the more niche labels.

People aren't going to buy a Naxos album blind and unprompted just because they feel like it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Only 6 votes for Decca , they had the best sound technician in the world . :angel:


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

DG, in large part because Archiv Produktion is one of their labels.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

KevinJS said:


> DG, in large part because Archiv Produktion is one of their labels.


Like Decca had L'Oiseau Lyre. They are still one holding ( DG-Decca)


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> Those are the labels who waste the most money on PR and advertise in the irrelevant but influential mainstream media.


If those media are influential, doesn't that mean they're relevant?


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Of the classics I think DG is at the top, with Decca, Phillips, and Warner a tier below, and RCA & Sony another tier below. Personally I prefer Decca for their sound and DG for their consistency in getting the top-tier performers, conductors, and orchestras. 

Of the modern labels I think Hyperion is at the top. Despite not having the budget of the bigger labels they consistently manage to find superb and often terribly underrated performers, ensembles, conductors, and orchestras. I mean, it's mind-blowing to me that they've kept talents like Marc-Andre Hamelin and Stephen Hough there for so long, both of which could lay claim to being the best pianist of our time. They've also had some landmark projects like the complete recordings of Schubert's lieder (with Graham Johnson being another great asset at their disposal). I love that they will often focus on either neglected composers or neglected works by famous composers. I've immensely enjoyed discovering both through them, such as on their "French Song" or "Organ Fireworks" series. 

Of the others I think I find BIS most noteworthy, but most of my appreciation lies in their continued focus on multi-channel SACDs, which are a dying breed. For audiophiles they're the best-of-the-best in the classical world today, similar to what Decca used to be. I also have a healthy respect for Brilliant Classics in their budget box sets which allow budget-conscious listeners the opportunity to own a lot of great music at pennies-per-disc. Plus, they have some great collections of lesser-known composers (like Hummel) that are great fun to explore. Naxos is probably a label I need to hear more from. I've loved what little I've heard, like the collection of Lutoslawski orchestral works, but it's not much.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

MatthewWeflen said:


> If you had to restrict yourself to purchasing music from one and only one label, which would it be, and why? Or, alternatively, which label do you think is the best, and why? Of which do you own the most music published by?


Its easy for me to answer the first question: Naxos.

When I started collecting, they where affordable and had good recordings of mainstream repertoire.

Since then, I've also collected from other labels, but have still purchased a lot of Naxos, partly for the reason that - as many others have noted here - they have for many years recorded lesser known repertoire. I think that while a lot of their old recordings of warhorse repertoire still holds up, they have also made newer recordings of the same. Call it what you will, but I've probably also got a bit of brand loyalty.

Other than Naxos, I've got discs by the major labels and particularly like the reissue labels Eloquence (owned by Universal) and alto.



KevinW said:


> The poll result is kinda surprising. I did not expect that there will be so many people voting labels that I had never heard of, such as Chandos, Hyperion and Naxos. I thought the most popular ones are EMI, Warner and RCA...





wkasimer said:


> Those are the labels who waste the most money on PR and advertise in the irrelevant but influential mainstream media.





MatthewWeflen said:


> I don't know. Isn't it a good thing for CM to have mainstream advertisement/appeal? One can pooh-pooh DG all they like for slick art and ads and their celebrity focus (Víkingur Ólafsson, Anne-Sophie Mutter, John Williams), but if they get people interested in the music, that might lead to live concert attendance and purchases from the more niche labels.
> 
> People aren't going to buy a Naxos album blind and unprompted just because they feel like it.


Its hard to tell whether its good or not. As with other corporations, a lot of what they do is invariably bound up with industry politics and ego. David Hurwitz puts it well in the video below, giving an example of how the classical recording industry's bubble started to burst back in the '90's.

I think though that other labels probably also have practices that are questionable. Naxos, for example, doesn't pay royalties, just a flat rate. Nowadays their PR is that the flat rate often exceeds any royalties which would come in, but when Norman Lebrecht exposed this about 30 years ago, they took him to court.

There's a lot about the music recording business that isn't right, but unfortunately that's reality which musicians have to navigate to get recorded. We as listeners just enjoy the good part - their wonderful music.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

I think some people need to come up to speed as to the status of “labels” as of today. Speaking about EMI,Philips,Decca,DG,RCA as if they were still independent labels is waaaaay behind the times.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Despite the merger, people still identify with those brands because of the unique products they offered. Recordings still often feature the old logos, and the takeovers are relatively recent. I've got discs I purchased ten years ago which are still in print (and with the same cover, except the old logo is less prominent, or gone). 

I think Universal still relies on brand recognition of the companies it took over. Classical has often kept old school imagery, for example EMI kept the old HMV dog logo going well into the cd era.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

DG for interpretation, Hyperion for repertoire, CPO for repertoire and beautiful sound.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Although I have Naxos and Hyperion as my top 2, I also appreciate Supraphon for its high quality releases.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

SearsPoncho said:


> Although I have Naxos and Hyperion as my top 2, I also appreciate Supraphon for its high quality releases.


Yeah. They have very good (sometimes underrated) musicians like Josef Suk Jr.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bernamej said:


> DG for interpretation, Hyperion for repertoire, CPO for repertoire and _beautiful sound._


I was not sure I read this properly , although I agree about the repertoire, sometimes ( for sure in the past) they had some terrible recordings. Art work always great though .


----------



## Oistrakh The King (12 mo ago)

KevinW said:


> In terms of violin, RCA had Jascha Heifetz. That made RCA brilliant in violin performances which I am most familiar with. Btw, had anyone ever heard of RCA best 100?


I think RCA best 100 is actually not necessarily the essence of Classical Music... It's just (not necessarily) the best of RCA.


----------



## Emperor of the North (11 mo ago)

Lots of great labels, but I was a real fan of the Telarc label. Always sounded great. Too bad they're not around anymore. DG and RCA are the blue bloods. Everything I've heard (or own myself) on Chandos sounds great. Naxos is to be commended for allowing some very good but lesser known orchestras and performers to be heard. I remember first seeing their CDs in stores back in the early 90s and they were all price $6.98 which was about 1/2 the cost of the other then major labels. I bought a disc of Tchaikovsky conducted by Adrian Leaper and was sold enough on the quality to where they became part of my regular buying habits.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

As a BFO season ticket holder I have to say Channel Classics.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

In terms of sheer consistency in execution of performances (in short, artistry), superb, absorbing, yet exemplary recorded sound, scholastic booklet annotations, cover arts (in other words, overall presentation), intrepidness, I will have to go with *Hyperion*, objectively speaking. This record company raised the bar in the (classical) recording industry immeasurably.

Close runner-ups in this regard include:

Chandos
DG
CPO (more or less)
BIS


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

To choose a best would be unfair to a large number of other labels which do their best to supply us with exceptional recordings.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Favorite labels:

*Neos*, *Kairos*, *Col Legno* & *Wergo* for modern fare
*Orfeo*, *Myto* & *Walhall* for opera 
*Oehms Classics*, *CPO*, *Exton*, *Pentatone*
*Bru Zane* for french music


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Some labels especially DG seem to be more performer oriented as opposed to composer oriented. It seems like most DG releases show pictures of the performers (some accentuating attractive female performers) whereas labels such as Hyperion and Chandos seem to mostly show paintings or nature scenes etc. Also I dont think DG sound quality (at least from years ago) is up to the standards of say Hyperion or Chandos or BIS. The DG sound to me was often slightly harsh and clinical at times. Like i said though i havent bought a DG CD in years perhaps because of this mindset I have


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

I don't know about "best", but the bulk of CDs I have are DG. In the LP days in my teens and early 20s it was RCA and Columbia. Sadly, I sold all my LPs over a decade ago. I wish I had them back.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

There were several small 'niche' labels back in the LP days who could be counted on for excellent pressings, excellent recordings, and interesting repertoire. Though not on your list I would have voted for:
* Crystal Recordings
* 1750 Arch
* Finnadar
* Ashland
* HMV Greensleeve
* Klavier
* Louisville
* Musical Heritage Society
*


----------



## Agamenon (Apr 22, 2019)

RCA (red seal): the opera recordings (mostly 1950´s to 1970´s) are unbeatable. PURE GOLD!


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

When I was a teenager and young adult in the 1980s, it was the Columbia and RCA budget lines of reissues that it made it possible for me to build a collection of the standard repertoire. Though I didn't know it at the time, I was building a collection that included all the great luminaries of the Golden Age of classical music recordings with the likes of Leonard Bernstein, Eugene Ormandy, Charles Munch, Arturo Toscanini, George Szell, Pierre Monteux, Fritz Reiner, Leopold Stokowki, Jascha Heifetz, Isaac Stern, Vladimir Horowitz, Rudolf Serkin, Glenn Gould, Earl Wild, and Artur Rubinstein. While the Columbia design was along the lines of newspaper headlines, the RCA ones looked like a package being sent by mail, with the conductor's face put on the stamp.




























With the advent of CDs, by the year 2000 I had upgraded practically all of these wonderful recordings to CD by way of innumerable CBS and RCA budget lines repacked in many incarnations: Columbia's Great Performances, Columbia Masterworks, the Bernstein Century, the Bernstein Royal Collection; RCA Gold Seal, RCA Red Seal etc.

By the early 2000s, I became particularly interested in the Naxos American Classics series, also budget priced, and featuring many contemporary and historic second-tier (and third tier?) American composers such as Roy Harris, Walter Piston, William Schuman, Alan Hovhaness, Roger Sessions, George Rochberg, and many others; whose were rarely recorded and hardly ever reissued.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

This poll should've lasted longer. It closed before I could even vote. Also, why are there many labels absent from your list? I mean there's Naive, Alpha, Harmonia Mundi, Onyx, ECM, CPO, Oehms Classics, Hänssler Classics, Timpani, Bru Zane, Supraphon, Aeon, Accentus Music, Dacapo, Etcetera, MDG, Melodiya, Claves, Musiques Suisses, Hungaroton, Dux Records, Audite et. al.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Neo Romanza said:


> Also, why are there many labels absent from your list? I mean there's Naive, Alpha, Harmonia Mundi, Onyx, ECM, CPO, Oehms Classics, Hänssler Classics, Timpani, Bru Zane, Supraphon, Aeon, Accentus Music, Dacapo, Etcetera, MDG, Melodiya, Claves, Musiques Suisses, Hungaroton, Dux Records, Audite et. al.


TC polls only allow for 15 entries.


----------

